#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  Etap 19.0

## cnths

released few days ago, **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]







See More: Etap 19.0

----------


## flori

You look very very

----------


## nodongle.biz

Solution for ETAP 19.0 is ready  :Cool:

----------


## mukhriz

> Solution for ETAP 19.0 is ready



Bullshit

----------


## himmelstern

> released few days ago, **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> screenshots below:
> ...



could you share please

----------


## cadguy

Etap 19.0.0 runs pretty faster. It can run on any version of windows like v7, 8, 8.1 and 10.

----------


## nodongle.biz

Yes, version 19.0 is better than 18.1.1 ))

----------


## woxiwox

who can share install package?

----------


## ahmad24

Anyone please Etap 18 or 19.

----------


## albedo

cnths...can you share install package?

----------


## AuroraBorealis

Every new version is better and faster than the previous version. Business and commercial strategy as usual. tsk..tsk..tsk..

----------


## cinema_cinema

can any one share Etap 19 *****?

----------


## idz

Really Faster; Which are the main changes? I've seen a new Display/interface in Grounding Module

See More: Etap 19.0

----------


## himmelstern

naaaaaa

----------


## n.k

hi,
humble request you to please share ETAP 19?

thanks

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

please shear the solution for etap18

----------


## Jovilo sil

please share ETAP 19

----------


## nicers

Available etap 19 full

----------


## cadguy

20.0.1 available now.

----------


## amon

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

S rápido.
EEEETTTAAAAP Diecinueve. 4 archivos en la parte inferior de la página en naranja. Todo funciona a la altura de los elementos DC.

----------


## Bharat_wb

Hello! I am Bharat, fresher in this group, Electrical Engineer. After registering I come to know that this group is very helpful for an Electrical Engineer. 

I have downloaded the ETAP 19.0 version, but after installing I have noticed one things, that " etapscadaintegrator.exe " file is missing in the folder "C:\ETAP 1901\EtapScadaIntegrator" . So, the new features of ETAP, i.e. "ETAP eSCADA" can not able to check. Actually I have started learning recently. Please help me.

----------


## lion67

search on w w w . s o f t 9 8. i r

----------


## Henryrcp

In Etap 19 can't use gis support, i watch any videos in youtube but not work in etap 19. Trying use google map, arcgis and qgis. If any forum meberr here can help me, pls.

----------

